# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  kaa pareizak sajugt diviem tikla trafiem sekundaros tinumus?

## serotonine

ienaca prata absurda doma sajugt kopa 24v 25va un6,3v 30 va trafus.  tads neliels loks no 6voltiga primara tinuma tur veidojaas tiesa liekas ka stravu vajadzetu ierobezot...  nav gan skaidrs vai ar rezistoru vai induktoru vai pamatigaku kondensatoru..  nu un vel eljaa iegremdet gribetos..    savadak baidos ka fiksi caursitiis to pasakumu.  

ir kadam pieredze ar sadu shemu??

----------


## ansius

> ienaca prata absurda doma


 lets stick with that  ::

----------

